# My Fancy Goldfish!



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad but true: My iPhone camera works better than my 6 year old Powershot 

But at last I can get somewhat clear photos of my goldfish!

The whole gang:










Satsuma (The fishie who started it all):










Satsuma 1 year ago, when I first got her from Kelvin (China's Finest Goldfish):










...She's grown so much 

Mango (Satsuma's best buddy):










Mango (originally Geemo) was rescued by neoh and rehomed with me almost a year ago.

Curious about the flash:










Lucky (The New Guy):


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Very cute! I love tubby goldfish


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice goldies. Shelley, you need a few like these!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice goldies. Shelley, you need a few like these!


Very beautiful fish  Trust me, Kelvin got me hooked on these guys when he joined the forum and posted all those gorgeous fish of his and from his trips to the fish farms. I just can't imagine multiple Fluffies in one tank - he's a wrecking ball


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

looks great Kelly. very healthy fish in your such well maintained tank.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thnak you! They're getting a bit spoiled since I downsized my tank collection for school


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

They look great. When's the Albino one going in?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

she looks like a little golf ball !

i like your scape of your tank. the black sand is awesome of course


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

gorgeous tank and fish!

Where do you find quality goldies now that China's Finest is on hiatus?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hehe these guys look cool, esp. lucky


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful setup. How big is your tank and how many goldfish do you have in it ????


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> They look great. When's the Albino one going in?


As soon as I finish my midterms! I have to get my dad to drop off a 5g growout tank for me... they're tiny lil chubbers!!!



rgrling said:


> gorgeous tank and fish!
> 
> Where do you find quality goldies now that China's Finest is on hiatus?


Lucky is actually from Fraser Aquarium. They have a great selection there (not as great as Kelvins, but the next best thing). The owner said they can't even advertise that they sell goldfish because they sell out too fast. On the whole they were pretty decent, some tanks had green water and a lot of orandas in Lucky's tank had some minor fluff going on on their wens but hey for $35...
April is also thinking about importing some goldies from Kelvin when the weather gets nicer so I'll be watching for that lol!



BostonBob said:


> Beautiful setup. How big is your tank and how many goldfish do you have in it ????


Thanks! I actually got it from onefishtwofish at about this time last year. The tank is 50g and I have 3 goldfish and a bristlenose pleco in it


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Beautiful setup. How big is your tank and how many goldfish do you have in it ????





kelly528 said:


> Thanks! I actually got it from onefishtwofish at about this time last year. The tank is 50g and I have 3 goldfish and a bristlenose pleco in it


I keep reading conflicting information about keeping Plecos with fancy Golfdish. So your BN pleco does not get aggressive at all with your goldfish ????


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope... I did a lot of research on it and everything basically confirmed that bn plecos are one of the only species of pleco that is not liable to latch on and suck the slime-coat off of the goldies.

So far, so good. I know a lot of people on the GAB keep them with goldfish... you know how algae takes off with the little aqua-pigs


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Nope... I did a lot of research on it and everything basically confirmed that bn plecos are one of the only species of pleco that is not liable to latch on and suck the slime-coat off of the goldies.
> 
> So far, so good. I know a lot of people on the GAB keep them with goldfish... you know how algae takes off with the little aqua-pigs


Thanks for that info. By the way - what is the GAB ????


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Goldfish and Aquarium Board


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice goldfishes!! I had 6 with one giant pleco few years back also a 50G and they were fine just got too big


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I must of missed this thread ,beautiful goldies with vibrant colours and even shape.The dark background and substrate bring their colours out even more.Breed/kept many goldies and koi before so i have a soft spot for them.What size are they nearing at? Thanks for sharing


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not a goldfish fan, but these are so cute! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 for the BN plecos: I recently introduced a couple to my tanks and they cleared ALL the brown algae overnight! They seem to get along with the goldies just fine, except the greedy goldies often steal the plecos' algae wafers! Funny thing is that they can't even fit the wafer in their mouths and will try for hours to break it up...

Silly goldfish, wafers are for plecos!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

geemo.  <3


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Great fish! Is the blue oranda one of Kelvin's?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I was going to welcome Kelly back to BCA. Someone just bumped a thread that is almost a year old


----------

